# [SOLVED] VGA Driver for Presario 2100 under XP Pro



## michael_j_allen (Sep 28, 2009)

I need a VGA driver for my Compaq Presario 2100.

The OS is Windows XP Pro SP3.

Can anyone suggest a download site?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: VGA Driver for Presario 2100 under XP Pro*

HP Support & Drivers | United States


----------



## michael_j_allen (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: VGA Driver for Presario 2100 under XP Pro*

Thanks. Rich - will report progress.

Mike


----------



## michael_j_allen (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: VGA Driver for Presario 2100 under XP Pro*

Thanks again Rich - the problem is solved.

Mike


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Great!! Thanks for posting back!


----------

